# Velocity rdta (rta) any good?



## ShaunM (9/7/17)

evening guys,

I've been searching faaar and wide for a nice decently priced 22mm rdta for my pico...I'm using a limitless plus on my Eleaf iPower and would really like a similar setup for my Pico, because that little thing is amazing 
I found a great deal on a velocity Rdta (the little smiley face looking one) I just wanted to find out if anyone here has experience with these as well as if it is decent enough for my poor little Pico. I don't have a lot of cash to spend on this which is why I'm moving away from the Melo that's on the pico now...I've tried the rta for the Melo tank and it sux to be honest 
Thank so much


----------

